# The word "cool" in scientific articles



## xanthippi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!

Μεταφράζω ένα επιστημονικό άρθρο για την θεωρία του αυτοβιογραφικού είδους και ο συγγραφέας σε ένα σημείο χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη cool. Γενικά έχει πολύ άμεσο και απλό ύφος. Με τη λέξη cool χαρακτηρίζει έναν ορισμό που του έδωσε ένας ανθρωπολόγος για τον θεσμό της οικογένειας. 
Πώς στο καλό να πω αυτό το cool στα ελληνικά;
Αυτός λέει : I found this a "cool" and useful way of looking at the matter... 

Σκέφτηκα να το πω "τζάμι" ή "φίνο" ή "άψογο" αλλά μετά γέλασα με τον εαυτό μου και τώρα ακόμη ψάχνω....
Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα θα είναι υπερπολύτιμη!!!!


----------



## ireney

Χμμμ, οπότε δεν θες κάτι του στυλ "τζαμάτο"; Ή απλά "σούπερ", "φοβερό", "φανταστικό"; Σε τι στυλ το θες; Μιας και το "γαμάτο" ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν το θες;


----------



## cougr

Το «κουλ» το απορρίψαμε;


----------



## xanthippi

Αρχικά ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση!!

Το "κουλ" δεν το έχω απορρίψει καθόλου. Απλώς λέω ρε παιδί μου, δεν θα υπάρχει κάτι στα ελληνικά που δε σκέφτηκα, μια ελληνική λέξη με ίδια συνδήλωση που να ταιριάζει σε ένα τέτοιο register; 

Σκέφτομαι ότι αν είναι να πω "σούπερ" καλύτερα να κρατήσω το "κουλ". Το φοβερό το έχω σαν εναλλακτική και είναι από τα επικρατέστερα.

Όπως και να'χει ευχαριστώ πολύ!!


----------



## Αγγελος

χαλαρός;


----------



## Iraklakos

Το χαλαρός δεν ταιριάζει στα συμφραζόμενα. Εδώ θέλουμε να πούμε ότι πρόκειται για κάτι ωραίο, καλό, ίσως έξυπνο...


----------



## Timothy1987

You people are out of touch, just use δροσερό, it is used in entirely the same way as the English 'cool'.


----------



## Polyvius

Νομίζω ότι εδώ αρμόζει "ευφυής, ευρηματικός, πρωτότυπος" και κάτι παρόμοιο. Αυτή είναι και η μεταφορά του cool ως "φρέσκο, refreshing".


----------



## Eltheza

cougr said:


> Το «κουλ» το απορρίψαμε;



Nope! All my Greek friends use it!


----------



## Timothy1987

Eltheza said:


> Nope! All my Greek friends use it!



That's a shame. Try and remind them how they sound when using it.


----------



## Eltheza

They sound cool! They all speak English!


----------



## Perseas

xanthippi said:


> Μεταφράζω ένα επιστημονικό άρθρο για την θεωρία του αυτοβιογραφικού είδους και ο συγγραφέας σε ένα σημείο χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη cool. Γενικά έχει πολύ άμεσο και απλό ύφος. Με τη λέξη cool χαρακτηρίζει έναν ορισμό που του έδωσε ένας ανθρωπολόγος για τον θεσμό της οικογένειας.


Επειδή πρόκειται για επιστημονικό άρθρο (scientific article) -ας είναι το ύφος απλό και οικείο-, δε θα ταίριαζε να το αφήσουμε «κουλ». Θα συμφωνούσα με κάποιες λέξεις που προτείνουν η ireney #2 και ο iraklakos #6.


----------

